# Ideas for a Spaghetti Dessert?



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't know why, but something inside me is wanting to create a sweet dessert made with spaghetti.  Something involving chocolate, and a buttery cream (Similar to applebee's maple Blondie sauce).

Is there such an Idea? Are there any desserts that use spaghetti?  Is it even worth doing?

Anyone want to attempt to read my mind and throw any suggestions?

We go to food pantries, and almost always get spaghetti noodles so we have no shortage of those.

Just wondering of there is already a dessert like that that is well known, or want to invent a new creation.  Just looking for ideas that sound good.


----------



## Siegal (Jun 18, 2013)

You are not crazy. It is called noodle kugel. It is sweet or savory. Sweet usually involve butter, cream cheese or cottage cheese, dry fruits....

I've seen it made with egg noodles and vermicelli. I'm sure spaghetti is not preposterous 

Google it - it's sooooo good


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

I would also go with the traditional noodle kugel.

If you are not afraid of some hard work try your hand at making a batch of chocolate pasta.  Give it a google and you will find several recipes for the dough.  If you have a pasta machine you can make spaghetti, if not just roll it out thin and cut some noodles.


----------



## merstar (Jun 18, 2013)

Check this out:
Sweet Pasta For Dinner Or Dessert Recipe - Italian.Food.com - 357453


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

merstar said:


> Check this out:
> Sweet Pasta For Dinner Or Dessert Recipe - Italian.Food.com - 357453



That one looks perfect!

I think I would toss on a few fresh raspberries.

It would make a fun meal to have with kids, when you just need to be silly! 

On top of spaghetti all covered with cheese!


----------



## mmyap (Jun 18, 2013)

merstar said:


> Check this out:
> Sweet Pasta For Dinner Or Dessert Recipe - Italian.Food.com - 357453


 
That looks amazing!  And so very naughty.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 18, 2013)

Are you thinking "real" spaghetti, or fruit spag.?This is mango spag.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2013)

If you can make your own home-made chow mein noodles, you can deep fry the noodles into nests, then drizzle with chocolate and caramel.  Place candy robin's eggs into the next, or even Jordan Almonds, or Cadbury Eggs, etc.  If you can find any marshmallow peeps...

Then again, you could fill the next with chocolate covered berries, or banana.

Just some more ideas for you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jun 18, 2013)

i've had a dessert fritatta made with aples, cinnamon, brown sugar, butter, and honey if that counts.


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 19, 2013)

How about a pudding made wit ORZO instead of rice, with  orange zest and a homemade chocolate fudge sauce, made with evaporated milk and a splash of ''Triple Sec'' drizzled over it .Garnish it with mandarin orange slices. Or instead use ''Craisins'' in the pudding [It will turn pink], and a splash of ''Chambord'' in the fudge sauce, and garnish with fresh rasberries. Think I will try this over the weekend, thanks for the pasta desert idea. I also like Giada's recipe very much.                                                             Good luck mysterychef


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Jun 19, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If you can make your own home-made chow mein noodles, you can deep fry the noodles into nests, then drizzle with chocolate and caramel.  Place candy robin's eggs into the next, or even Jordan Almonds, or Cadbury Eggs, etc.  If you can find any marshmallow peeps...
> 
> Then again, you could fill the next with chocolate covered berries, or banana.
> 
> ...



I like that idea real good too.  If I can make chow mein though.  I've have had a few successes with fried rice, still getting that concept as well.

But I am still leaning towards a chocolate, buttery sauce, similar to Applebees Maple Blondie Brownie brownie, if any of y'all had the pleasure of having it.

thanks


----------



## Addie (Jun 19, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=spa...CNrXA4AOh4YDwBg&ved=0CHcQsAQ&biw=1676&bih=738

The Food Network has the basic recipe for this cake. I have seen it on TV in the past. Spagetti and Meatballs for dessert. Very pretty. Not really hard to do. Looking at this recipe, you can make it from scratch, including the frosting. You will need a pastry bag with the tip for making the spagetti.


----------



## Addie (Jun 20, 2013)

I went back and looked again what Google gave me for this idea. There are several different recipes. Including Duncan Hines, Pillsbury and other cake box recipes. All the reviews for all the different ones were positive. You might want to look at several ones and take part of one and some of another recipe.


----------

